# Is All Town Ambulance in Los Angeles a good company to work for?



## heavenjoans7 (Aug 12, 2016)

They are hiring but I have read a few bad things but they are from 2014 and I have not heard much neither.


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 13, 2016)

They're one of the umbrella BLS companies for Ambulnz, LLC. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 13, 2016)

If you wanna do back to back dialysis and hospital discharges and picking up out of nursing homes to go to various doctors appointments, then All Town is good for that.


----------



## looker (Aug 13, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> They're one of the umbrella BLS companies for Ambulnz, LLC. 'Nuff said.


Unless they just been purchased by them,they are independent company. Also Ambulnz got I believe 20 additional ambulance permit in la, seems unlikely they would buy another company right now


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 13, 2016)

looker said:


> Unless they just been purchased by them,they are independent company. Also Ambulnz got I believe 20 additional ambulance permit in la, seems unlikely they would buy another company right now



I was under the assumption that All Town was bought out by Ambulnz from the very start; if that isn't the case, I stand corrected. Still, that doesn't cancel anything Jim said.


----------



## looker (Aug 13, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> I was under the assumption that All Town was bought out by Ambulnz from the very start; if that isn't the case, I stand corrected. Still, that doesn't cancel anything Jim said.


They purchased impulse, ameripride and aegis. I don't believe they purchased anyone else


----------



## ImVenom (Aug 23, 2016)

*HAVE AN INTERVIEW TOMORROW WITH THIS PLACE. WISH ME LUCK. THIS WOULD BE MY FIRST EMS JOB. *


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 24, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> *HAVE AN INTERVIEW TOMORROW WITH THIS PLACE. WISH ME LUCK. THIS WOULD BE MY FIRST EMS JOB. *



Good luck? honstly I would work somewhere else as a first company. AMR is hiring and thats one of the best in la county. Take it if you get it but get out asap and get to a bigger more established company.


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 24, 2016)

Gordoemt said:


> Good luck? honstly I would work somewhere else as a first company. AMR is hiring and thats one of the best in la county. Take it if you get it but get out asap and get to a bigger more established company.



AMR is about to absorb at least 20 people from Bowers, they held a job fair today at Bowers' NoHo station. 12 slots (were) open for AMR Ventura (read: medics to AMR, EMTs to Gold Coast), the rest will go to AMR SCV and SGV + Doctor's if they've passed written/skills/panel. The chances for a brand spankin' wet behind his ears new EMT to land a gig with AMR, at this time, are... how to put it PC... negligible.


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 24, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> AMR is about to absorb at least 20 people from Bowers, they held a job fair today at Bowers' NoHo station. 12 slots (were) open for AMR Ventura (read: medics to AMR, EMTs to Gold Coast), the rest will go to AMR SCV and SGV + Doctor's if they've passed written/skills/panel. The chances for a brand spankin' wet behind his ears new EMT to land a gig with AMR, at this time, are... how to put it PC... negligible.


not at all. we have a lot of positions open in los angeles county. bowers employees are not being absorbed. they have to apply and get hired like everyone else. when bowers lost the providence contract prn had an job fair to help bowers and a lot of them were not hired because they were less than par emt's and skills lacked. they need to do all the same stuff everyone else does and they are not being given short cuts into amr. if the employees at bowers really suck im sure outside emt's even brand new ones have an edge to get in. amr will train them and make them the type of emt they want vs hiring someone who may be pissed at amr for cutting bowers. we have a few people at washington station that are lazy and horrible emt's that came from ift companies and probably will get canned.


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 24, 2016)

Gordoemt said:


> not at all. we have a lot of positions open in los angeles county. bowers employees are not being absorbed. they have to apply and get hired like everyone else. when bowers lost the providence contract prn had an job fair to help bowers and a lot of them were not hired because they were less than par emt's and skills lacked. they need to do all the same stuff everyone else does and they are not being given short cuts into amr. if the employees at bowers really suck im sure outside emt's even brand new ones have an edge to get in. amr will train them and make them the type of emt they want vs hiring someone who may be pissed at amr for cutting bowers. we have a few people at washington station that are lazy and horrible emt's that came from ift companies and probably will get canned.



I'd like to give you a 1st hand perspective on that, without directly quoting the internal AMR/Bowers memo. Bowers employees, whilst not being directly absorbed into AMR due to the integration not being complete, have an outstanding priority over any other prospects, seniority included. When PRN were holding the job fair, they focused primarily on Bowers' medics since they have no shortage of EMTs due to their extensive recruiting that started approximately 5 months ago; whatever reasons they *leaked* out have nothing to do with the professional qualities of Bowers' personnel. The best testimony to that is Care's willingness to forego the preemployment testing completely whilst dealing with the Bowers' orphans. If you wish to dispute Care's hiring standards, you might want to start another thread.

Next time, please check your facts 1st.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 27, 2016)

Gordoemt said:


> not at all. we have a lot of positions open in los angeles county. bowers employees are not being absorbed. they have to apply and get hired like everyone else. when bowers lost the providence contract prn had an job fair to help bowers and a lot of them were not hired because they were less than par emt's and skills lacked. they need to do all the same stuff everyone else does and they are not being given short cuts into amr. if the employees at bowers really suck im sure outside emt's even brand new ones have an edge to get in. amr will train them and make them the type of emt they want vs hiring someone who may be pissed at amr for cutting bowers. we have a few people at washington station that are lazy and horrible emt's that came from ift companies and probably will get canned.


Are you freakin kidding me!?! I know PLENTY of Bowers emts that are now doctors, nurses, PA's, health lawyers.  I know plenty of people that could use PRN emts as toilet paper.  Had nothing to do with Skills.  They needed medics and Bowers had the largest private fleet in LA county.  I would prefer Bowers people over PRN any day of the week.  Alot of those PRN people can't even back an ambulance.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 27, 2016)

In other news, the AMR job fairs and interviews are over and most of the slots have been filled by Bowers. There will be another job fair next week, with private BLS, Americare and PRN (surprise-surprise), but personally I feel it'll be a waste of their time. With an exception of Americare maybe.


----------



## JohnTheEMT (Sep 3, 2016)

Do yourself a favor and go with the big animals . Why on earth would you settle for all town ? Those guys are a bunch of morons. If you want to perform shady runs and walk around every hospital thinking your a badass ( untucked shirts, boots bloused, not strapping your patient on the gurney properly, and of course not knowing your protocols) then go ahead and have fun taking grandma to the er for "abnormal labs "


----------



## NPO (Sep 8, 2016)

Gordoemt said:


> when bowers lost the providence contract prn had an job fair to help bowers and a lot of them were not hired because they were less than par emt's and skills lacked.



That's a cute story they gave you. But unfortunately it's not true. 

I was one of the Bowers employees that PRN hired in the wake of the Providence contact loss.

My hiring class was 5, 3 of whom were brand new out of school, the others were myself and a co-worker from Bowers.

Let's set this strait. WE QUIT. After 3 days. We didn't even finish the 5 day orientation class, which was the first of its kind at the company.

Both me and my coworker quit due to obvious lacking qualities in management. We were both rehired by Bowers a week later. 

Since then we have both moved on. He works at AMR, and I work in a different county.


----------

